# retrieving worries



## tipup (Feb 9, 2008)

My 16 wk old lab enjoys retrieving on land and in water. I do have some concerns at times when she retrieves the bumper and runs it back to within 10 feet and drops it or attempts to turn and retreat the opposite direction. I usually take off and run and wave my arms to get her enthused about finishing the retrieve. Any other suggestions or techniques to get the dog to finish the retrive consistenly?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

keep it fun and dont let her get bored with it. In a few months you can use force fetch to erase all your worries :wink:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If the dog is coming to you and teasing you with the bird/bumper, it's fun and games for the dog which is great. Look for that good prey drive and retrieve instinct. Later in life you can start to actually teach and enforce the commands such as holding a bird/bumper.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

PLEASE let your dog be a puppy for a few more months before you take all the fun out of it's work. Don't expect too much - make it fun - always quit while they are having fun.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> PLEASE let your dog be a puppy for a few more months before you take all the fun out of it's work. Don't expect too much - make it fun - always quit while they are having fun.


exactly... I hear all the time (and experienced it) that dogs are pretty poor till force fetching...

just try not to get worked up, don't hound him for doing it improperly, because he hasn't grasped the concept of what is expected from him.

trust me, you may hate the next few months, but once you force him, he'll know exactly what is expected of him!!!

things that helped me when my pup was like that, is lots of water retrieves... it's one of the best ways to get your dog in shape anyways!!!

good luck, your dog is as normal as can be!!


----------

